# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  wariant rozwojowy w postaci torbieli pajęczynówki o wymiarach ok. 33x25x16 mm

## Nie zarejestrowany

2 razy rezonans magnetyczny. Pierwszy wynik to : Widoczna bezodczynowa torbiel zamóżdżkowa pajęczynówki rozmiarów 1,5x1,7x4,2 cm. W prawej zatoce szczękowej torbiel retencyjna średnicy 2,4 mm. A wynik po 2 latach czyli teraz jest taki : wariant rozwojowy w postaci torbieli pajęczynówki o wymiarach ok. 33x25x16 mm. na tylno-przyśrodkowym zarysie lewej półkuli móżdżku. odczyn zapalny w prawej zatoce szczękowej z torbielą retencyjna o wym. ok 21x21 mm. 
EEG wielokrotnie robione- wynik prawidłowy

i teraz mam pytanie czy te torbiele kwalifikują się do operacji? czy nie są groźne? z tego co widze, to nieco zmienil się rozmiar. Prosze o odpowiedz, z góry dziękuję.

----------

